# big smoker - first time growa



## pufindo (May 5, 2006)

I have a 5 1/2" tall plant. hydro system. ( im stoned now so excuse me if i wonder off the subject... any way, around wich week can i tell the sex? im around week 5 and i see 2 little green hairs(tenacles) on each a side of the branch where it meets the main stalk. if it is female when is the soonest i can start 12/12n her ass... thanx to all, and to all a good flight!


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 5, 2006)

do  you got any pics?????


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2006)

there are an extensive collection of male/female pictures, posted specifically to aid newbies in identifing sex, in the indoor forum. If you will look around, perform a search or two, 'read', all of your questions sre answered.


----------



## Witness (May 15, 2006)

you actually have to start 12/12 to c the gender. Though you can also take clone from it and flower that.


----------



## Hick (May 16, 2006)

Sex can usually be determined before onset of 12/12, but it takes a well trained eye to determine for certain. 
   5 week old plants should soon start alternate nodes and/or exhibit preflowers. Then is the time to switch your light cycle. Within 10 days, most will be easily determined.


----------

